# Sound Repeaters?



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Currently I use CD players (four of them) throughout the display, most of them old and constantly failing or randomly pausing.

Is there an easy (cheap) way to play an individual sound effect at a location and have it trigger when people walk by? I'm not very familiar with sound repeaters or anything related to them. 

How do you activate sounds in your display? I need help!


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

The cheapest thing I can think of is an old cassete player/recorder with a tape that has a loop repeated on it ... you could use audacity to loop it. Just press play and use a motion sensor to trigger power to it when ppl walk by. Worst case scenario you would have to flip tapes twice an hour.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I've picked up cheap Mp3 players ($10.) at big lots, etc & loop them on pc power speakers I got cheap at Salvation army. You can set up a motion sensor to trigger a power strip with the speakers plugged in & mp3 looped. However it won't play specific scare sound when someone trigger it, just ambient background......
I also pick up old laptops that are just good for sound playback.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ya i got tired of cd players & mini boom boxes skipping, random pause & tweaking out........ unless they were the main surround sound systems cd players / amps i use for main sound & 1 for thunder track.....
which I pick up at Salvation army when the have they're half off - 70 percent off days !!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep, I need to go to Salvation Army or St. Vincent De Paul! Maybe I'll find some Halloween decorations while I'm there?!


----------



## JeT (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a thought but why could you not use a laptop for this? Here's what I propose have someone to be your audio person then set up cheap video cameras around your haunt
that person could watch the monitors from a specially built room as your patrons get to a certain spot the person can play that sound for you. For the cheap cameras go to ebay and get those $10.00 cameras or find an old VHS camera people almost give those away. If you need further help pm me.


----------

